# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  [ رُذَاذ ْ ]

## كـُبرىْ

*يَاربّ الفَرَحِ .. لَيْسَ إلاّكَ تَقْبِضُ الرَّحَى .. وَ تَطْحَنُ الآتِي مِنْ شُحُوبِ الضَوْءِ ..*






*مِدادُ عِطْر .. !!*









*[ مُصافحة ٌ أولى ]*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*وَ أنْمَو فَوْقَ بُحَيرات الله .. زنبقة للغِناءِ الضَرِير .. !!*

----------


## هذيان

مصافحة أولى وبحراره لك اخيه
يبدوا أنك تنهلين من الأبداع المميز .. الراقي .. الكثير
بإنتظار المزيد لتروي ضمأنا من حرفك الجميل ...  :amuse:

----------


## همس الصمت

جميل جداً ما أبتدأتي به متصفحك
نحن عطشى لآنتهال الجمال
من بين يديك ..
سأكون من زوار متصفحيكِ كل يوم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ضياء

*كُـبرى ،،،*

*أنا مددتُ يدي ،،،*
*لمصافحة رذاذكِ العابق ،،،*

----------


## نُون

يا ناحيةَ السماءْ ، ألتقطيني بعضاً من ضياء ، فالروحُ مُرهقة ، و الليلُ هدّهُ طولَ العناء ..
 
رذاذٌ عبِق ،
يُشرفنا الهطول كبرى :)

----------


## ألمع

_بممحاةِ الزمن .. أقف بابتسامةٍ .. لينزاح لؤمُ العابثين .. بحروف من نبض قلوب العاشقين .._
_تحية ألمعية كبرى .._

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ هَذّيــــان .. !!* 




*مَا حَرفيَ إلا رُذاذاً ضَعيف ..* 
*أضْمَر أن يَنمُوَ بين دفء ِ أكفّكم ..* 
*وَ هَاهيِ أرواحكمـ .. كانتْ خير تُربة له ..*  













*وِدٌّ لـِ نَفَسِكِ الأوّل هُنــا ..* 
*وَ صباحٌ عليك ْ ..*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ هَمــس ُ الصمتِ .. ]* 






*هَاهيَ صفحتي أمستْ مدينة .. !!*
*عمّرتها أمَطَار لُطْفكِ القريب ..*  













*وِدٌّ مُمتن ٌ لـ قلبكِ ..*
*وَ صبـاح ٌ عليكِ .. ]*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ ضِيـَــاء .. ]*








*لـَ عَمَري .. هَاهُو يَنحني سَعَادة وَ امْتِنَـان ..* 
*فُنْجانٌ وِدٍّ لـ روحكَ القَريبة ِ ..*













*وَ صبـاحٌ عليك .. ]*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ بَراءة ُ من الحُبِ .. ]*








*أهلاً بـِ نهارِ حُضوركِ ..* 
*وَ اهلاً بـ دفءِ الطَيّبين ..* 





 


*لقلبيَ كُلّ الشرف أخيّة ..* 
*وِدٌّ مٌقيم ..* 
*وَ صبـاح ٌ عليكْ ..*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ ألْمَـع .. ]*









*ازْدَانتْ صَفْحتي حَينَ دقّتْ أجراسُ رُوحكَ .. أبْوَابها ..* 
*وَ هلْ من شرفٍ أكبر من ذا .. !*










*صباحٌ عليكَ أيّها العَاطِر ..*
*وَ ودٌّ مُقيم ..*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*أَخْضَرٌ قَلْبُكَ .. كـَ عُشْبَةِ أُمّيْ ..*


*كـَ أنْفَاسُكَ البَاقِيَاتُ عَلَى دَمِيْ .. [ نَهَاراً ]*


*كـَ صَوتِ جَارنَا العَجُوز ِ .. الّذي يَشقُّ الوَجَنَاتَ ضِيَاءاً وَثِيْراً ..*


*كـَ أنا حِينَ مَوَاوِيلَكَ السّامِقات ..*


*كـ أنْتَ حينَ تَشْهَقُني شَمْسَكَ .. لقاءاً مُرَصّعاً بِالرَبِيعِ ..*


*وَ .. أُحبّـك ْ ..*

----------


## الفجر 110

وأرآني قد صاب عيني رذاذٌ ندي  
فأضحتا ترى ما وراء الافق الغيبي 
فتنساق يداي للتصفق منقادة لحروف ابداعك العجيب 
ياالهي اذب هذه الاحرف العطره بين شفتي حتي 
استطعم مذاق بيانها الندي  
الف شكر لك أختي "كبرى" على هذا الابداع الرهيب  
الذي اسرنا خلفه طوعا أو كرها 
تحيات أخوك " صانع الخبز "

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*صـــوتُكَ حََلْوَى ..**يَمْنحُ فَمي بُحّة طفلة ٍ*
*.. مُدلّلة ..*

----------


## ضياء

*كـبرى ،،،*

*جذبة عميقة ،*
*تشدّنا هنا بقوة ،،،*

*لذا ،* 
*قطعا باقـون ،،،*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*أتَعَلمْ .. بأنّني خَائِفَة .. !!*


*وَ بـَ أنّني مُتَكَوّمَة ٌ بِدَاخِلي " بَعيداً " حَيثُ لا أكَون إلاّ نُقْطَة سَوْدَاء وَسَطَ صَفحة ٍ رَمادِيّة ٍ .. عَاجَلَهَا " التَخلّي " .. !*


*وَ بأنني كُلّمَا هَمِمتُ برَفْعيَ وَ إلْصاقُ أطْرافيَ بخُيوطٍ حَمراء .. علّها تُورقُ فيْ وجْنتيّ !*


*أرَى أرضَ المَرَاراتِ تَشْهَقني " عَميقـاً " وَ تغمرُني بـِ خيباتٍ مُبْهَمة ..*


*::*


*أتعْلمُ بِأنّني أشْعرُ باليُتمِ ..!!* 


*وَ بأنّني كـ كُلِّ اليَتَامى .. مَاتَ جزءٌ منهم حينَ فُطِمَتْ شِفَاههمْ مِنْ " لَفْظَة ِ مَامَا "*


*يَرْتَدون التَمنّيَ .. وَ يُصلبُون عَلى حَقِيقة ِ إنّه أعْمَى ..*























*ضَيمٌ هُوَ يا سيّدي مَنْ يَزْفرُني ..*


*مَنْ يَكِلُني إلى وَطن ٍ " عَقِيم "*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ صـــانعُ الخُبزِ .. ]| ..*










*وَ إنّني أنْحَني خَجَلاً .. إِزَاء هَالَة حُضوركَ ..*
*وَ مَا أنا إلاّ رُذاذاً ضعيفاً .. بينكم ..* 








*سعيدة ٌ بكَ جدّاً ..* 
*وَ صباح ٌ عليكَ أخي ..*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*هَكَـذَا " أَنَاْ "**حِيْنَ يَنْسَكِبُونَ  فِيَّ غِيَابَاً**أُوَلّي نَبْضِي شَطَر اليَبَاسْـ**أَشْلَائهُمـ تُؤَذّن* *وَ مَوْتِي يُصَلّي* *إلى أن تُضرَّجُ الأرضُـ بِالفَنَاء ..*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_*
*كـُنّا .. .. .. .. ..* 
*.. .. .. .. .. مَعـاً* 
*::*
*::*
*::*
*حتّى تَبخّر اللّيل ..*

----------


## كـُبرىْ

*_ ضِيَــــاء .. ]|*








*بَلْ هيَ رِئَتكَ بالغة اللُطْفِ ..*
*إذْ ألْقَتْ على رُذاذيَ .. هَذا الكَرَمُ الوَافِر ..*






*صباحٌ على قلْبكَ ..*
*وَ إنحناءة وِدّ ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كلمات مبعثره .. تحمل من المعاني الكثير ..

تجمعها .. يكمن سر كبرى ..

يعطيك العافيه .. والى الامام ..

كل المودة

----------


## الفجر 110

" كبرى "

أنت حقا 

" كبرى "  ....أضحت أحرفي بكل فخر صغرى أمام منجم ياقوت أحرفك البنفسجية

صور ُجمليِة تُلحفها صور جَمالية .

مسائك مشرق..

----------


## علي pt

*كبرى ..*

*كبير هو استخدامك للحروف*
*كبير هو كلمات عطركم*

*وصغير هو تواجدي امام هذا الابداع*
*ونتمنى المزيد من عطائكم*

*ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*
*أخوكم/ علي*

----------


## همس الصمت

كبرى
أمام هذا الكم الهائل من الابداع
تقف حروفي عاجزة عن الخروج ..
لذلك سأكتفي بمتابعة
مقطوعاتك بصمت ..
سلمتِ على هذا الابداع الرائع ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ألمع

_حروفكِ يا أختي .. كبرى .. من نور جنةِ الله .. يعتليها سماءُ نبضِ أمٍّ طاهرةٍ .._
_زخَّاتُ مطرها .. عِطرٌ .. نَفَثَتْهُ رئتاها .._
_لننعمَ بظلِّ الشمسِ .. إن اعتراها السحابُ.._
_كوني بخير يا أختي كبرى .._ 
_أنا هنا .. حيث الجمالُ يكون.._
_تحية لامعة.._

----------


## يوم سعيد

*سمعت بهذا الحفل الساهر*
*حملت أمتعتي وهرعت مهرولاً أتلمس الزمان والمكان معاً*
*قطعت المسافات ومعها تذكرة المجيء*
*لمحت تلة كبرى تقبع هاهناك من وراء ودياني السحيقة*
*حفرت خندق اللهفة لمعانقة منصة المسرح*
*فتراصت الصفوف أمامي تخنقني بهتافاتها التي تصدر نحوك*
*إلا أن الوجوه الغفيرة لم تقتل في نفسي رغبة الوجود*
*فكلما مات نبض الأمل بقلبي*
*يولد نبضاً آخر* 
*فما أمامي سوى هدف يتيم*
*وهو الوصول ناحية المأمول*
*وبالفعل وجدت لي فوهة ضيقة من وراء جدران الحياة*
*ألصقت جفن عيني بها*
*وصرت أحدق في بصيص الضوء الخافت الذي يصدر من ناحيتك*
*وارتسمت فرحة دخيلة على شفتي*
*كأنها هدّأت روعي* 
*فأطمئنت نفسي*
*وانتهى الحفل*
*وارتد الجميع نحو الخلف*
*وما زلت أرنوا بعيني الصغيرة إلى الأمام*
*فاستيقظت للتو*
*بسبب قطعة رذاذ داعبت وجهي البائس*
*فقطعت تذكرتي المبللة بأدمعي*
*وعدت أنا الآخر من حيثما أتيت*
*ومسحت الرذاذ من على صفحة وجهي*
*آملاً أن أعيش حفلاً آخر*
*يلامس خدي خلاله*
*رذاذ* 
*________________*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*
*1430/7/2هـ*

----------

